# Query



## guitarissts (Oct 17, 2011)

I was wondering if you could do me a big favor. I hope you are familiar with the guitarist Vinnie Moore. Could you try to find tabs for his songs "Defying Gravity" and "The Maze"? Really awesome songs, kinda hard to learn those by ear.


----------

